# Scratched Steerer Tube, SS Evo



## Matt927 (Apr 11, 2012)

Removed fork today to quiet a headset creak, noticed a fairly long scratch on the steerer tube that begins at the top of the tube. Not very deep but obviously quite long. Tube has been cut previously for stem height.

Looking for opinions in terms of issues riding with this and or damage.

Thank you.

Matt


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Very hard to tell from the photo. Can you snag your fingernail on the scratch if you pull your nail across it?

I would think it'd be fine, but always good to have these things checked properly - BIG safety aspect to carbon fork steerers being of sound condition...

cheers


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I cannot bring photo up. However, I would say if at all in doubt, take it to an LBS that you know and trust to have them check it out. With something as critical as your fork and headset components, you don't want to be wrong or you could die!


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Way too much grease man...
How do you expect the stem to hold-on to that slick stuff ?


----------



## Matt927 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yep, it was all cleaned up prior to reassembling.


----------

